# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  حزن عميق

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

أنشدة: (حزن عميق):

حزن عميق فاض بي وشجاني 
واستعبرت عيني وشل جناني 
وعذاب أنفاسى تردد رجعها 
فتسابقتها ثورة الغثيان 

لو كان في صدري لها متنفس 
لكنها تشكو من القضبان 
لو كان للأيام صوت ناطقا 
لرثت وفاق بيانها تبيان 
لو كانت الأوراق تحكي 
لاشتكت قلمي 
وقالت تاه فيك لسان 
أوه من ليل تعاظم جرمه 
حتى غدوت به كما النشوان 
احيي به ذنب أقارف ثالث 
و أعيش مثل الهائم السكران 
أوه من قلب يكبله الأسى 
فيهيم بين مرارة الأحزان 
ما زال يذكر ما مضى من جهله 
أيام كان على خطى الشيطان 
يمضي الليالي سابر في غيه 
ويعيش بين الظلم والحرمان 
………. 
حتى تكشفت الأمور 
فبان ما سيكون 
حين تفرق الأضعان 
………. 
وتذكر القبر المخيف وظلمة 
تحويه حين يلف بالأكفان 
فبكى وأرسل نبضه متتابع 
حتى كأن الموت في الخفقان 
أوه يا نفس أموت وحسرتي 
خوف القيامة عذبت أوزان 
أوه من يوم تكون به الذى 
فوق الصراط على لظى النيران 
ابكي ودمعي في خدودي نازف 
عيني جرت و تمزقت أجفانى 
امشي وخطوي خائف متردد 
والذنب فوقي والجميع يراني 
والناس من حولي عراة تشتكي 
ظلمي وإسرافي مع الطغيان 
فرعون من تحتى وقارون الذي 
قد كان ينكر نعمة الرحمن 
وأمام عيني جنة محفوفة 
بجميع ما في الكون من ألوان 
فيها من الحور الحسان عرائس 
يرفلن بالديباج والتيجان 

وبها نعيم ليس يفنى دائما 
يبقى بفضل الواحد المنان 
يارب فارحمنى واسكني بها 
واغفر جميع سوالف العصيان

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة



----------


## عادل الغرياني

أبعد الله عنك الخوف والحزن ، وأمنك الله في مواطن تحب فيها الأمن والأمان

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> أبعد الله عنك الخوف والحزن ، وأمنك الله في مواطن تحب فيها الأمن والأمان


آمين وإيِّاك، يالحبيب الغالي

----------

